# MAC - Monogram Swatches - Nov 08



## MAC_Whore (Oct 1, 2008)

Place all your *Monogram* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the Monogram discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the Monogram colour story thread.


----------



## XtinaCMV (Nov 27, 2008)

Top - Bare Necessity
Middle - Distinguished
Bottom - Sugarrimmed
Right - C-Thru


----------



## Meryl (Nov 27, 2008)

All four lipsticks: 

Clickable thumbnail


----------



## Meryl (Nov 29, 2008)

Packaging

CLICK:


----------



## Zantedge (Nov 29, 2008)

*Old English* Sheerspark





Natural Lighting, no flash.





With flash.





Compared to Honey Lust (because I use Old English as a shadow as well). Old English is actually lighter in real life.

Natural lighting, no base, no flash, paler than NW15.


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 30, 2008)

on nc45 (maybe lighter?) hand


----------



## jenntoz (Dec 2, 2008)

129 brush & monodramatic lipgloss

click to enlarge



Size comparison to last years stylistics 129 & the Holiday 2007 187 & a regular size 187(sorry, I don't have a regular 129 to compare it to and Ew my brushes need a good scrubbing, lol)



charm on end...






Monodramatic gloss...


----------



## EllieFerris (Dec 3, 2008)

All Mine LS and Posh Life LG on NW15.





By elizabethfoga, shot with E5200 at 2008-12-02

With the other Dazzleglasses. My finger points to the Monogram.





By elizabethfoga, shot with E5200 at 2008-12-02


----------



## soco210 (Dec 4, 2008)

Distinguished - - - - - - - - - - Identity






Wanted to show the caps, I do love the packaging, more so than I thought.  It didn't come off as cheaply as I'd imagined.






Distinguished on lips....the Identity swatches were all blurry and I already wiped it off.  Lets face it, I'm 6 months pregnant and lazy!  Distinguished basically comes off clear on my lips, Identity looks similar but you can definately notice the pinkness to it.  I can't wait to try these over some lippies!!






Identity (L), Distinguished (R) swatched on my MAC receipt lol the swatch I took on my hand (shown next) is bad, but ah well






One of these days I'll learn to take a pic of my hand and make it clear!  I need to read the manual!!  Anyway, Identity is on top, Distinguished is on the bottom.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 5, 2008)

Pictures are clickable!

Store displays. Mobile phone camera.













Left row, top to bottom: l/s Flourish, Marque, Status Symbol, All Mine
Right row, top to bottom: l/g Identity, Posh Life, Monodramatic, Distinguished





Digital camera (when I got home), but l/g Identity was already accidentally smudged. 
Left to right: l/s All Mine, Status Symbol, Marque, Flourish




Left to right: l/g Distinguished, Monodramatic, Posh Life, Identity




Left row, top to bottom: l/s Flourish, Marque, Status Symbol, All Mine
Right row, top to bottom: l/g Identity, Posh Life, Monodramatic, Distinguished





Thanks.


----------



## emma_lo211 (Dec 6, 2008)

Monogram 129 Face Brush (*Special Edition*, not LE)

I found this brush super soft, but had some problems with picking up colors from some blush (ex. MAC pleasantry).The last picture is just a tip to keep your brush "undamaged" whenever you pull it out of its bag.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 6, 2008)

Marque l/s (NC45)


----------



## miribre (Dec 7, 2008)

Flourish lipstick (NC30)


----------



## Meryl (Dec 8, 2008)

Commemorate Sheerspark Pressed Powder (I've used it a few times):

CLICK:


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

Marque Comparisons....1st VGV is lightly swatched...Last one is heavily swatched 
Mods...
Please delete if this is not the right place to post these


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 9, 2008)

Two lipsticks (Flourish & All mine), two lipglasses (Posh Life & Identity) and Dazzlelash for comparison.  For reference I am NC20-25.








With Flash (with budding lustre lipglass on the top)




Natural Light


----------



## ambidextrous (Dec 21, 2008)

Sheerspark Powder in Personal Touch (pic with flash, the shimmer is more pinky/peach/violet in real, not as monotone pale pink as in the pic)


----------



## nunu (Feb 28, 2009)

Identity lipglass ad Old English sheerspark powder


----------

